# المنتديات الأردنية > السياحه في الأردن >  صور من مدينة اربد

## معاذ ملحم

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 


اخواني الاعزاء اقدم لكم اضخم مجموعة صور من مدينة اربد عروس الشمال 


مدينتي التي اعتز بها اربد 





اترككم مع الصور وارجو ان اسمع ارائكم وردودكم 
















هذه الصورة مصغره ... نقره على هذا الشريط لعرض الصوره بالمقاس الحقيقي ... المقاس الحقيقي 800x600 والحجم 109 كيلوبايت .










هذه الصورة مصغره ... نقره على هذا الشريط لعرض الصوره بالمقاس الحقيقي ... المقاس الحقيقي 1600x1200 والحجم 243 كيلوبايت .












هذه الصورة مصغره ... نقره على هذا الشريط لعرض الصوره بالمقاس الحقيقي ... المقاس الحقيقي 800x600 والحجم 128 كيلوبايت .










































هذه الصورة مصغره ... نقره على هذا الشريط لعرض الصوره بالمقاس الحقيقي ... المقاس الحقيقي 700x525 والحجم 39 كيلوبايت .


















هذه الصورة مصغره ... نقره على هذا الشريط لعرض الصوره بالمقاس الحقيقي ... المقاس الحقيقي 700x524 والحجم 55 كيلوبايت .






هذه الصورة مصغره ... نقره على هذا الشريط لعرض الصوره بالمقاس الحقيقي ... المقاس الحقيقي 1280x960 والحجم 135 كيلوبايت .

















































ارجووووووووووووووووو ان تنال اعجابكم

----------


## دليلة

ماشاء الله تجنن والاحلى شعبها الطيب

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

شكرا معاذ ...

بس بدنا صور تمثل الحضارة لمدينة اربد نفسها لأنه بصور الطبيعة ما بنقدر انو انافس حد بطبيعتنا لأنا على هوا غيرنا طبيعتنا صفر ...لا تسألني وين الحضارة باربد لأني ما بعرف هي وين ...اقلك كمن صورة لغرفة التجارة وغرفة الصناعة والنفق الجديد وعمارة الفانك وكازية المناصير ودوار الثقافة هاي هي حضارة اربد هههههههههه

شكرا دليلة لزوقك الرفيع وهاد بدل على طيب أصلك واصل شعبك

----------


## M.Ballack

ما شاء الله 
صور روعه وغايه في الجمال

مشكور معاذ

----------


## زهره التوليب

كتيييييييير حلوين الصور
يسلموا ايديك
بس كأنه اربد مش مدينه الثقافه هذا العام :Smile:

----------


## محمد العزام

يسلموا معاذ 
صور رائعة

----------


## دموع الورد

يسلموا :Icon31:

----------


## Tiem

والله يا صاحبي ما فرقت عن عمان اشي فعلا انها عروس الشمال يكفي تفرق عن عمان باللون الاخضر اللي مغطيها
تيم

----------


## شمعة امل

رووووووووووعة
مشكوووووووووووووور     :SnipeR (62):

----------


## نادر اسعد

الاقتباس غير متاح حتى تصل إلى 45 مشاركات 
مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر  ر

----------


## M7MD

مشكور يا معاذ 
والله صور بتجنن

----------


## معاذ ملحم

على راسي يا محمد 

مشكور على المرور يا صاحبي 

 :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## Matrix_ps

رائعة جد
ااااااااااااااااا ...

----------


## المستحيل المنتظر

يعطيك ألف عافية 
أحلى صور لأحلى مدينة بالعالم 
عروس الشمال

----------


## معاذ ملحم

مشكوره يا اماني على المرور

----------


## pharma

اجبــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــد.....فعلا اربد عروس الشمال...الله يحميها :SnipeR (51):

----------


## حاملة المسك

*صور حلوه كتير*
**مشكور**

----------


## تحية عسكريه

> شكرا معاذ ...
> 
> بس بدنا صور تمثل الحضارة لمدينة اربد نفسها لأنه بصور الطبيعة ما بنقدر انو انافس حد بطبيعتنا لأنا على هوا غيرنا طبيعتنا صفر ...لا تسألني وين الحضارة باربد لأني ما بعرف هي وين ...اقلك كمن صورة لغرفة التجارة وغرفة الصناعة والنفق الجديد وعمارة الفانك وكازية المناصير ودوار الثقافة هاي هي حضارة اربد هههههههههه
> 
> شكرا دليلة لزوقك الرفيع وهاد بدل على طيب أصلك واصل شعبك


 
شو رأيك تأخذلك صور لكلية الحصن قمة في الروعة

----------


## fares

صور حلوة :Db465236ff:  :Icon15:  :Icon15:  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## شذى الياسمين

صــــــــــــــــور روووووووووووعــــــــــــــــــــــــه .. فعلا انهــــــــــــــــــــــــا عــــــــــــــــــــــــــروس الشمـــــــــــــــــــــــــال ...

----------


## fares

صور احلى من الروعة :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Icon15:  :Icon15:

----------


## ابو عوده

:SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## شذى البنفسج

:SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  
روعة خاصة صورة دوار الساعة

----------


## عاشق الحصن

اشي فاخر من الاخر

----------


## keana

اعشق ترابك يا  اربد

----------


## renah

> شكرا معاذ ...
> 
> بس بدنا صور تمثل الحضارة لمدينة اربد نفسها لأنه بصور الطبيعة ما بنقدر انو انافس حد بطبيعتنا لأنا على هوا غيرنا طبيعتنا صفر ...لا تسألني وين الحضارة باربد لأني ما بعرف هي وين ...اقلك كمن صورة لغرفة التجارة وغرفة الصناعة والنفق الجديد وعمارة الفانك وكازية المناصير ودوار الثقافة هاي هي حضارة اربد هههههههههه
> 
> شكرا دليلة لزوقك الرفيع وهاد بدل على طيب أصلك واصل شعبك


غلطان يا احمد انت ما شفت اشي من اربد وهاي الصور ما بتعرض ذره من جمال اربد بكفي الجمال رباني من الله مش مصطنع زي الدول الاجنبيه بكفي السرو ولا الزيتون ولا العنب ولا الصبر ولا الرمان وغيرها من الشجر الي بتفتح النفس واحب على قلبي انه اسكن اربد من اميركا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## معاذ ملحم

شكرا يا شباب على التعليق 

اربد  أحلى بلد أحلى مكان  أحلى مغامره

----------

